# Buying plastisol tranfers from alibaba



## jdm4life (May 24, 2016)

Hello,

Im in th UK and was going to buy some 1 and 2 colour heat transfers of my designs from suppliers on alibaba, however, unfortunately I have seen some of my designs that have been ripped off and listed on the website and thats withiut acess to my files. I am guessing they grabbed images from one of the online market places the items are listed on. Very disheartening..

My question is will I be ripped off by ordering custom tranafers of my dsigns from suppliers there as this would require me to send all the ai design files of my work to ave them printed on transfers? The prices are far cheap than anywhere here in the UK which is the only way to make it viable. The sheet sizes are also double the size I can find anywhere here in the UK. 

Im very reluctant to send my files to suppliers on ali baba because they could then copy and make every one of them. Any insight would be very much appreciated.

I currectly have my cousin dtg print my designs with his hear but to gain control of my business I wanted to start to do as many myself as I can and thought this could be a good way to start that. I have just bought an adkins swing heat press to get into this but now feel stuck as the alibaba heat transfers now worries me so I might have cocked up :/ my designs are 1uite big so an A3 tranfer sheet isnt possible as I could only fit one or perhaps 2 designs on one sheet so it will be too expensive for the numbers Id buy. 

Please advise,

Cheers


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

You already know the answer... and it is yes. Your designs will be stolen. The same could easily be the case in Europe and anywhere else.


----------

